# SmbFS not in kernel!?

## tba

i emerged samba.  then i went out and got a nice GUI for it called linneighborhood, because im 9%& shell illiterate and i hate learning new commands that require a bunch of switches.  

I can see me brothers windows computer, but linNeighborhood tells me "SmbFS not built into kernel"  when i try to mount it.  so i did a make menuconfig in /usr/src/linux and went down to "FileSystems" and smbfs was indeed not built into the kernel...

so i enable it, make && deps straight from gentoo docs, reboot and still same error message.

anyone have an idea?

----------

## MarkP

You say that you did a make deps...  did you do a make bzImage make modules make modules install....

Copy your new kenel to the right place /boot.

and update your menu.lst for grub?

Mark

----------

## tba

i followed the kernel compiling instruction on gentoo.org's installation instructions...  this time i loaded it as a module istead of built into the kernel and it worked!!

while i have your attention how can i set it to mount my samba partition on boot, and give a user read and write permission>

----------

## MarkP

Not sure on this one...

Best bet would be to put it in your /etc/fstab file...

Glad to here you got it working.

Mark

----------

## tba

the commands i used to recompile my kernel can be found on this site at "step 14"

http://www.gentoo.org/doc/build.html

i think it covers everything you asked...

what do i put in fstab...  what exactly is it...  i know i contains my partition tables, but do i just put the command "mount -t smbfs -o" etc. right in there?

where the heck can i find grub's menu.lst file?  i screwed up writing that and it adds a few steps to my boot-up but i cant find it anywhere now...

im new to this whole linux thing...

----------

## klieber

 *tba wrote:*   

> what do i put in fstab...  what exactly is it...  i know i contains my partition tables, but do i just put the command "mount -t smbfs -o" etc. right in there?

 

man fstab or search google.  There are plenty of good resources out there to learn about fstab.

 *tba wrote:*   

> where the heck can i find grub's menu.lst file?

 

mount your boot partition (mount /boot) and it should be in /boot/grub/menu.lst

--kurt

----------

